# Plandemic. COMING SUMMER 2020 Prior to the completion of the full-length documentary we'll be releasing a series of vignettes. The first installment



## Becky1951 (May 6, 2020)

This is about 25 minutes long. 

I am not sure what to believe. If true then its frightening. Very frightening. I would like other's options please. 


https://plandemicmovie.com/?fbclid=IwAR1DWzdenCSmA5iP-bhsEKhHgoPuMiQPsmJweX4gtcBjYCKc9QvWUmgZDv0


----------



## Don M. (May 6, 2020)

Interesting....I have bookmarked this site, and will do more checking on it.  

I agree with one point, right off the bat.  We used to have a Medical Profession....over the past few decades, it has become more commonly known as our Health Care Industry.  The Primary purpose of Any industry is to "Make Money".


----------



## C'est Moi (May 6, 2020)

It certainly gives a different view of Dr. Fauci.   Hmmmm.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

I will look at this later as well. Thank you.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

Someone on FB posted this today about possible fraud where the COVID deaths are concerned...


----------



## fmdog44 (May 6, 2020)

Welcome all to the rumor mill where logic is a joke and BS is king.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

That's not very nice.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 7, 2020)

Watched an interview  Becky1951 posted . chased down a few facts. Interesting to find that the tapes she made are along the same lines as Doctors. are starting to come out with. Also interesting how some of the posts online are removed.
      First is the ventilator use, it destroys a lot of the lung tissue by forcing air in. In drastic situations, it helps. In others it makes them worse. The one doctor in New York figured out oxygen and laying on their fronts did very good. Only one out of 24 or so needed to go in the ventilator.
      Face mask, I don't wear one, however I keep a clear space around me. Gloves , yes I wear them in stores or where many other have been
   through etc. 
      Inoculations , I stopped paying any attention to those back in the 80s.  
  Common sense here is best for your individual situation. 
     I am so thankful I live in a remote area.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 7, 2020)

Just checked  https://plandemicmovie.com/?fbclid=IwAR1DWzdenCSmA5iP-bhsEKhHgoPuMiQPsmJweX4gtcBjYCKc9QvWUmgZDv0
     This vidio does not exist is what I found.
    A search for plandemicmovie did show a couple of sites.


----------



## rgp (May 7, 2020)

Video does not exist, is what I got.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 7, 2020)

rgp said:


> Video does not exist, is what I got.


I should have done as suggested and downloaded that video!  My friend who sent me the link said please watch this before it gets removed. And sure enough its been removed.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

So they don't want us to have information? They're covering up crimes or what?

There's been a thought niggling at the back of my brain for a while now that I just wonder if this isn't bioterrorism or some form of trying to bring the world into submission and maybe the governments are trying to cover this up. Why? I don't know.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

Holy crap


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

So are they trying to kill us so they can control the world? If so...why?


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> You tube has it.


Just watched Part 1.  She has some truly terrifying things to say.  It's hard to know what to believe, but if one follows the money (and it's always about money, isn't it?), her arguments certainly hold water.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 7, 2020)

Video removed by youtube

https://www.syracuse.com/coronaviru...h-coronavirus-claims-by-dr-judy-mikovits.html

Apparently there's still some links on other social media cites although I don't know how long they'll last.


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Video removed by youtube
> 
> https://www.syracuse.com/coronaviru...h-coronavirus-claims-by-dr-judy-mikovits.html
> 
> Apparently there's still some links on other social media cites although I don't know how long they'll last.


Thank you for this article, @WhatInThe.  There are at least two sides to every story.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 7, 2020)

There's meat to this video/dr claims and verifies things that have been going on for decades/centuries. 

One of the first things that jumped out at was the academic competition from the dr reusing her paper as his own in regards to aids. Many worry more about their peers than their job or task at hand. They always want to come out looking good. Also the 'stealing' the company information and yet no charges and a sealed investigation for at the time would've been a corporate espionage or basic theft case?-In theory a slam dunk case for a prosecutor especially if she had physical property of the company-might not a been a high profile cases as convicting a master criminal but one would've figured they could've use the criminal record/conviction against her.

I like how she puts vaccines into context as immune therapy when speaking about their effectiveness and they are 'a' tool that can be used. Yet she is described as an anti-vaxer.

Alot of the stuff about the hydroxychloriquine,  the masks, immunity, outspoken doctors we see daily and their views have better context after seeing presentations like this.

What was that drug that helped with autism that was restricted again?

I think she was on Coast to Coast recently as well.


----------



## asp3 (May 7, 2020)

For criticism of Plandemic and more information one can view the following article and the video and article it links to.

https://decider.com/2020/05/07/plandemic-documentary-conspiracy-debunked/


----------



## Becky1951 (May 7, 2020)

The video if its true information and I believe it is, is a threat of hidden knowledge being let out to the public. Those involved who are at risk of being exposed will make sure the video is removed from viewing.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 7, 2020)

https://plandemicmovie.com/


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

So far the one you posted earlier I can still see. There was the one about the 5G but, I still don't know about that.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

This was the 5G one but, each time they say "5G" it's bleeped out.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 7, 2020)

Seems that someone reeeeeally doesn't want these videos to be seen.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

Right? The plandemic.com site that one of the guys said these videos were at isn't what it's supposed to be. Maybe they wiped it out too. Which makes you wonder if they're true.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 7, 2020)

asp3 said:


> For criticism of Plandemic and more information one can view the following article and the video and article it links to.
> 
> https://decider.com/2020/05/07/plandemic-documentary-conspiracy-debunked/



It seems they are going to portray her as an antivaxer which to many will debunk the video. In the video she really didn't go after vaccines and even considered them an immune system therapy tool. She also talked about another drug that could be used to treat autism but that drug(old off the shelf) was restricted. Also the issues with vaccines are many even with the anti vaxers including those who think there are too many for the young or in a short period of time, the disease/germ itself is an issue, the chemicals in the vaccine fluid/shot is the issue along with those who question effectiveness and that it could actually spread the disease they are trying to prevent(or let another variation loose). So it will devolve into another vaccine debate.

They  also will push the 'stolen' material from her employer yet the charges were dropped. Just the physical possession of their labtop and flash drives should've had enough value for an easy low level felony theft conviction for a prosecutor. I doubt research companies were using budget model labtops from a box store.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> https://plandemicmovie.com/


I got ''secure connection failed '' on this link....


I I have known about this for weeks now... there's a lot of stuff out there... has anyone seen this Doctor' videos ? he gets them removed almost as soon as he puts them online... Both videos made today...


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

they're ripping the videos off of youtube as fast as they can too. they don't want us to see this.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I got ''secure connection failed '' on this link....
> 
> 
> I I have known about this for weeks now... there's a lot of stuff out there... has anyone seen this Doctor' videos ? he gets them removed almost as soon as he puts them online... Both videos made today...



I've been reading that on a lot of social media as you mentioned it's been out there. And as usual you follow the money if you want answer. Find a money a trail with things like this and the whys and hows become a little clearer. Also remember in the video in OP she mentions that the research with these viruses actually speeds up there evolution and once they're out in public the treatment and provider issues then come into play.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

Another one uploaded by the doctor today...basically repeating a lot of the stuff form a previous Video which has been removed.. this one was made today..10 minutes long.., so no doubt it will be gone very soon...


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

If they are killing us for money that's just sick.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

Thanks for sharing those holly.

Basically each time we get vaccinated we're helping them make $ and we're being deliberately injected with vaccines that could cause more coronaviruses and possibly eventually wipe us out.


----------



## asp3 (May 7, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> It seems they are going to portray her as an antivaxer which to many will debunk the video. In the video she really didn't go after vaccines and even considered them an immune system therapy tool. She also talked about another drug that could be used to treat autism but that drug(old off the shelf) was restricted. Also the issues with vaccines are many even with the anti vaxers including those who think there are too many for the young or in a short period of time, the disease/germ itself is an issue, the chemicals in the vaccine fluid/shot is the issue along with those who question effectiveness and that it could actually spread the disease they are trying to prevent(or let another variation loose). So it will devolve into another vaccine debate.
> 
> They  also will push the 'stolen' material from her employer yet the charges were dropped. Just the physical possession of their labtop and flash drives should've had enough value for an easy low level felony theft conviction for a prosecutor. I doubt research companies were using budget model labtops from a box store.



I just read the Wikipedia article on Dr. Judy Mikovits.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judy_Mikovits

If someone is an anti-vaxxer it does make me personally less likely to trust their work or their judgement.  Her opinions are in the overwhelming minority in the scientific community and the community doesn't appear to be moving towards her opinion.  I do realize that in science sometimes things we take as factual now were controversial beliefs earlier.

The Wikipedia article states (and has references for) that before charges were dropped after negotiations with WPI and some lab notes were returned.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2020/03...evidence-that-the-virus-originated-in-the-us/


----------



## Duster (May 7, 2020)

Is the unmentionable frequency already in your neighborhood? This links to a OOKLA interactive map. Find your area and use the plus sign to keep going closer to find out. Many rural areas are newly outfitted with this latest technology.  They just erected towers close to my remote, rural lake property, while we were in lockdown. 
OOKLA Map


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2020)

Duster said:


> Is the unmentionable frequency already in your neighborhood? This links to a OOKLA interactive map. Find your area and use the plus sign to keep going closer to find out. Many rural areas are newly outfitted with this latest technology.  They just erected towers close to my remote, rural lake property, while we were in lockdown.
> OOKLA Map



It is in my city.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 8, 2020)

A TV station in Montreal, Quebec reports that someone is burning down towers being built with the ... signal equipment on the towers.
There are a lot of people in this world that don't want these untested signals being broadcast around the whole world.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 8, 2020)

I know I don't


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> A TV station in Montreal, Quebec reports that someone is burning down towers being built with the ... signal equipment on the towers.
> There are a lot of people in this world that don't want these untested signals being broadcast around the whole world.


 Loads getting burned down in the uk..almost as fast as they're being installed...


----------



## Lakeland living (May 8, 2020)

Here is the latest I found in tower burning in Quebec  According to this , 7 so far.
https://www.iphoneincanada.ca/news/more-quebec-cell-towers-fire-suspects-custody/


----------



## Becky1951 (May 8, 2020)

Duster said:


> Is the unmentionable frequency already in your neighborhood? This links to a OOKLA interactive map. Find your area and use the plus sign to keep going closer to find out. Many rural areas are newly outfitted with this latest technology.  They just erected towers close to my remote, rural lake property, while we were in lockdown.
> OOKLA Map


I bet s lot of things have been done behind our backs while we were on lock down..


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I bet s lot of things have been done behind our backs while we were on lock down..


 I was told by a very reliable source that 5G is being installed in schools worldwide, colleges and universities  while they are lying empty.,...


----------



## Lakeland living (May 8, 2020)

They are doing all that they can while the populations stay at home as ordered. Unless you are in Canada then you are allowed to go to your cottage , this apparently does not count as "travel".
    Main centers will be under their signals, those of us fortunate enough to live in rural areas will come later. Just like the government sending people to help out those in need that live in rural areas, which is "later"


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I just read the Wikipedia article on Dr. Judy Mikovits.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judy_Mikovits
> 
> If someone is an anti-vaxxer it does make me personally less likely to trust their work or their judgement.  Her opinions are in the overwhelming minority in the scientific community and the community doesn't appear to be moving towards her opinion.  I do realize that in science sometimes things we take as factual now were controversial beliefs earlier.
> 
> The Wikipedia article states (and has references for) that before charges were dropped after negotiations with WPI and some lab notes were returned.


In fairness, Wikipedia is hardly the end-all reference since it is written largely by people like you and me... including any prejudices they have.   It is far from cold facts, much like any MSM news outlet in these times.   In the original video on this thread, Mikovits states that she is NOT an anti-vaxxer, but opposes certain types of vaccines.  I'm trying to keep an open mind but it seems that we are being spoon-fed information and I am not happy with the censorship that is going on.


----------



## Butterfly (May 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> they're ripping the videos off of youtube as fast as they can too. they don't want us to see this.



I read somewhere that Facebook and Youtube were actively taking unproven "conspiracy theory" videos off its site in an effort to stop misinformation being foisted on the public.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I read somewhere that Facebook and Youtube were actively taking unproven "conspiracy theory" videos off its site in an effort to stop misinformation being foisted on the public.


Yeah, that's their story.   They really don't want us to see this particular video, though.  Too much control of what "they" think is good for us these days, and I don't like it.


----------



## Butterfly (May 8, 2020)

Why is it so hard for people to just accept that this virus is a natural phenomenon and is killing right and left?  Pandemics go back as far as mankind itself and will continue to do so until we are extinct.  

I think they are basing their removal of videos on whether or not there is any evidence to back up what the videos say, not whether it is "good for us."  Any crackpot can get on the net and post any kind of video they want and stir up all kinds of things, without any expertise or evidence to back up what they say.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 8, 2020)

Okay, I bit.  But, first I wanted to know who was this fellow being interviewed:  "David Vaughan Icke is an English conspiracy theorist, and a former footballer and sports broadcaster. Icke has written more than 20 books and has lectured in over 25 countries."  Wikipedia   Two days ago, I heard of a merger that promised many more 5G towers (Can't remember who merged.)  Even without unproven health risks, the towers are ugly.  My question is, why do we need 5G?  What impact will our already junk-filled space have on the environment?  Do we need to add tin-foil hats to our wardrobe of masks and goggles and gloves?


----------



## asp3 (May 8, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> In fairness, Wikipedia is hardly the end-all reference since it is written largely by people like you and me... including any prejudices they have.   It is far from cold facts, much like any MSM news outlet in these times.   In the original video on this thread, Mikovits states that she is NOT an anti-vaxxer, but opposes certain types of vaccines.  I'm trying to keep an open mind but it seems that we are being spoon-fed information and I am not happy with the censorship that is going on.



One of the nice things about Wikipedia is that it does have links to the sources of the information so that you can check that if you want to.  There was also an article about Dr. Mikovits in the Washington Post today that runs along the lines of what's in the Wikipedia article.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 8, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Yeah, that's their story.   They really don't want us to see this particular video, though.  Too much control of what "they" think is good for us these days, and I don't like it.


Agree. I'm not a child that needs information censored to shelter me from fears. I'm an adult that has the right to ALL information and I'm not an imbecile. I can sort out and decide for myself what information is trust worthy. Freedom to decide. Freedom of speech. I have to believe the video is being removed due to higher ups with their hands in the pot and are afraid of being caught. Why else to keep removing it? We the public can decide for ourselves to believe it or not.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 8, 2020)

asp3 said:


> One of the nice things about Wikipedia is that it does have links to the sources of the information so that you can check that if you want to.  There was also an article about Dr. Mikovits in the Washington Post today that runs along the lines of what's in the Wikipedia article.


"There was also an article about Dr. Mikovits in the Washington Post today that runs along the lines of what's in the Wikipedia article."

Of course there was. Too many people have seen the video so now they must discredit it.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2020)

asp3 said:


> One of the nice things about Wikipedia is that it does have links to the sources of the information so that you can check that if you want to.  There was also an article about Dr. Mikovits in the *Washington Post *today that runs along the lines of what's in the Wikipedia article.


Yes, because any news outlet owned by Jeff Bezos must be fair and balanced.    I'm not trying to be argumentative, I'm just saying that I don't like the censorship that is happening. As Becky said, we are adults and don't need to be manipulated by censors deciding what we can and cannot see.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 8, 2020)

My cousin had sent me this video on FB.  There are some falsehoods in it, apparently. Also the video touts the use of the controversial drug that "you know who" was touting (he has an interest in the company). It also knocks the use of face masks which is dangerous IMO. A very learned friend of mine questioned the timing of this video. Here's the article about the video being removed from multiple venues.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/05/08/plandemic-judy-mikovits-coronavirus/


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Why is it so hard for people to just accept that this virus is a natural phenomenon and is killing right and left?  Pandemics go back as far as mankind itself and will continue to do so until we are extinct.
> 
> I think they are basing their removal of videos on whether or not there is any evidence to back up what the videos say, not whether it is "good for us."  Any crackpot can get on the net and post any kind of video they want and stir up all kinds of things, without any expertise or evidence to back up what they say.



For the same reason it is so hard for you to accept the possibility that maybe someone doesn't have our best intentions at heart and could be trying to hurt us.

And further more...no one in this thread said these videos or links were fact. We are merely sharing information so we can form our own opinion which I believe we are well within our rights to do without people coming into a post and slamming us for just checking things out.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I read somewhere that Facebook and Youtube were actively taking unproven "conspiracy theory" videos off its site in an effort to stop misinformation being foisted on the public.



Where did you read that? Do you have a link to back this up?
And how do you know this is "misinformation?" Do you have all the facts? Do you know everything that's going on right now? If so...no offense intended but please share your knowledge if you know for a fact that is right.

None of us have actual proof of anything. This is all speculation and likely will be forever. It's certainly not worth fighting over.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 8, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Where did you read that? Do you have a link to back this up?
> And how do you know this is "misinformation?" Do you have all the facts? Do you know everything that's going on right now? If so...no offense intended but please share your knowledge if you know for a fact that is right.
> 
> None of us have actual proof of anything. This is all speculation and likely will be forever. It's certainly not worth fighting over.


I posted the link to the articles about the removals in my previous comment.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I posted the link to the articles about the removals in my previous comment.



I appreciate that. However, it doesn't make it anymore true than her videos. My point is this...none of us were there. We were not witnesses so we can't say whether or not something went down or not or whether or not any of these videos or articles are true and factual. How could we possibly know what has actually happened? Were we all there in the room? No. That's all I'm saying. She shared this video for us to view and research and determine for ourselves what we believe or don't believe. I just like to see and read everything to study and see what all is going on. If this virus doesn't kill me...maybe I'll learn the truth with everyone else and maybe not. But, I think I'm gonna just read and watch and think on my own because it's not cool doing it in a group setting with everyone getting mad at people for just checking things out.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)

...


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)

...


----------



## Judycat (May 8, 2020)

The electric company was trimming trees along my street. What ARE they up to?


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2020)

Did you try asking them?


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2020)

I quote from the Washington Post article (see @OneEyedDiva's post #56 above).  

"The film is so questionable that social media platforms including Facebook, YouTube and Vimeo on Thursday scrubbed it from their sites. A Vimeo spokesperson, for example, said that the company “stands firm in keeping our platform safe from content that spreads harmful and misleading health information. The video in question has been removed … for violating these very policies.”"

That's why it was removed from those sites. These platforms learned the hard way (in 2016) that not everyone is deserving of - nor entitled to -an equal voice on their platforms. They remove all manner of inflammatory, dangerous, pornographic, false and misleading content.


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> So it's not ok to look at videos and read links on here unless they're approved by a certain bunch of you? Please tell me that's not how this works? If that's the case I'll keep it to myself from now on. Wouldn't wanna upset anybody.


Just as @Matrix, who owns and runs this site, has the right to remove contents he finds questionable or inflammatory, and to ban certain posters, so do youtube, Facebook, etc., have the right to do so on their sites.

Youtube & FB are not the public square where people have the right to scream their lungs out on any topic that crosses their minds.

@MarciKS, It's ok for you to watch whatever you want. It's equally ok for certain websites to decide that they don't want to carry certain content because it offends them or damages their brand.

"There is a cult of ignorance in the United States, and there has always been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge." - Isaac Asimov


----------



## Ronni (May 9, 2020)

The Plandemic video with Dr. Mikovitz  (I think that's supposed to be the first installment) was taken down, but not before it had well over  million views.  And of course the conspiracy theorists are all over it, sharing and copying and presenting the video as fact.

Here are some facts.  They're well researched.  I have links to everything here.  There's also so much more info but this is already going to be long, so I haven't expanded much.

Dr. Mikovits was in fact charged with stealing computer data, notebooks and other related property from Whittemore Peterson Institute in Reno Nevada.  (WPI) There was a warrant for her arrest, and a duly authorized search warrant.  The warrants and the charges against her are on file.

She was fired from WPI after her study was discredited and retracted by a prestigious peer-reviewed journal called Science.  She then refused to turn over a cell sample shipment received at her lab.

The materials weren't planted.  There are two affidavits, one from Max Profts and another from Amanda McKenzie, both researchers at WPI during Mikovits' time there, and additionally Max was also a tenant of Dr. Mikovits. Max's affidavit details his own complicity in stealing the notebooks and delivering them to Dr. Mikovits. His sworn affidavit was the basis of the warrant for Dr. Mikovits’ arrest and the search of her home in California.

At one point Mikovits HAD done some reasonable science, and then published a paper in the journal called Science about XMRV and chronic fatigue syndrome. The paper was retracted because nobody could replicate the findings, and it was concluded that the XMRV came entirely from laboratory contamination.

She goes on to insist the virus was manipulated, man made etc.  The genetic structure of the novel coronavirus rules out laboratory manipulation and this has been documented by researchers from several public health organizations.  That finding doesn't rule out the possibility that Chinese researchers were studying the virus in a lab when it managed to spread outside the lab, although the government there has denied that.

The virus that causes COVID-19 is a new disease — it’s not derived from Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome as Dr. Mikovits claims.  The novel coronavirus is similar to SARS in some respects. Both are human coronaviruses that originated in bats, cause respiratory illness and spread through coughs and sneezes. But the viruses only have a 79% genetic similarity, according to researchers. The novel coronavirus is more genetically similar to other bat-derived coronaviruses.  I'm not even sure why this is such a Big Deal to her. 

Re: monetary kickbacks from hospitals/doctors.  Hospitals aren't getting additional or extra money from over reporting Covid-19 deaths.   There is no financial incentive.  The very nature of how illness is reported and charted in line with countless medical laws precludes this from happening beyond the procedures that are already in place, or were put in place by Federal Law. 

MEDICARE pays hospitals a set amount of money for the treatment of certain diagnoses, regardless of what the treatment actually costs. E.g. when my Doctor friend Rowland performed cataract surgeries on Medicare patients, BY LAW he could only charge $500, even though patients not covered by Medicare were charged thousands of dollars.   And that's also why many doctors won't take patients on Medicare because they're forbidden to charge more than Medicare will pay them for those procedures. 

So, Medicare has determined that a hospital gets $13,000 if a COVID-19 patient on Medicare is admitted, and $39,000 if the patient goes on a ventilator.  In addition, Medicare will pay hospitals a 20% "add-on" for COVID-19 patients. That’s a result of the CARES Act, the largest of the three Federal Stimulus laws enacted in response to the coronavirus, which was signed into law March 27. Congress included the add-on in the CARES Act because hospitals have lost revenue from routine care and elective surgeries, so hospitals are being compensated, similarly to the way WE get Stimulus Checks or there's an extra $600 in unemployment benefits etc. 

Mikovits' claim that Hydroxychloroquine is ‘effective against these families of viruses’ is unproven. There is no cure or vaccine for SARS or the novel coronavirus. While some studies have found that hydroxychloroquine could mitigate some of the symptoms associated with COVID-19, other research has found no such effect.  So her claim that the drug is "effective" against those kinds of viruses is at best a mis-statement.

With more than 50 studies in the works, as well as an NIH clinical trial, it’s too soon to say whether hydroxychloroquine is a viable treatment for the coronavirus even though some doctors have resorted to trying it as a last ditch effort. (The most recent study, a large-scale study of nearly 1,400 New York-area patients with moderate to severe COVID-19, found that patients fared no better by taking hydroxychloroquine.)

There is also zero evidence to substantiate Mikovits' claim that the flu vaccine increases the odds of getting Covid-19.  There was one study about coronaviruses in general back in 2018, but it was flawed..first of all it was before Covid-19, and secondly the number of vaccinated subjects was twice as large as the number of unvaccinated subjects, which of course skews the results. 

I also can't find anything about being injected with coronavirus if you had a flu vaccine. I just can't find anything that might lead Mikovits' to that conclusion.  According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, most flu vaccines in the United States protect against four different kinds of viruses: influenza A (H1N1), influenza A (H3N2), and two influenza B viruses. Others protect against three kinds of flu viruses. There are no coronaviruses in the flu shot. And there are no human coronavirus vaccines.  This is the kind of science you can't fudge.  The genetic markers for these viruses are either there, or they're not.  Covid-19 just isn't there. 

And finally, Dr Mikovit's claim that wearing a mask makes you sick from your "reactivated coronavirus expressions" is bogus.  There just isn't any science ANYWHERE that even explains what "coronavirus expressions" are.  It's NOT a scientific term.  "There is nothing about wearing a mask that would have any biologically relevant impact on viral activity," said Richard Peltier, an assistant professor of environmental health sciences at the University of Massachusetts-Amherst, in an email. "Wearing a mask simply catches the droplets before they reach our mouth or nose. It isn’t rocket science, and Dr. Mikovits should know that." 

There are other points in the vid.  I just touched on a few that seemed the most important as I watched. 

I think this is just one of countless Conspiracy Theory videos that are rampant right now.  Some folks really need to believe that an event or situation is the result of a secret plan made by powerful people.   And I get it.  Things are ******* scary right now.  When folks feel vulnerable, threatened and powerless, believing in the latest conspiracy theory gives them more a feeling of control.  So it's easier to believe that the virus was created in a lab, or that there are drugs to help but they're being suppressed by the government, or that the flu vaccine is the cause, or that masks make you sick etc., because all those things are easier to control than the fact that it's just some random event that happened in nature that is no one's fault and we're still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Ronni (May 9, 2020)

From TechnologyReview.com

_The news: A 25-minute clip of an upcoming documentary featuring a well-known anti-vaccine conspiracy theorist was viewed millions of times this week on social media, before Facebook and YouTube pledged to remove copies of it from their platforms. On Thursday, Facebook told reporters that the documentary violated its policies by promoting the potentially harmful claim that wearing a mask can make you ill. According to Digital Trends, the clip had more than 1.8 million views and 150,000 shares on Facebook. It was also viewed millions of times on YouTube before being removed for violating covid-19 misinformation policies. 

How it spread: Anti-vaccine activists have drawn millions of views on social media by promoting covid-19 conspiracy theories. AS we reported earlier, this isn’t an accident: activists are seeking out larger audiences in the middle of the pandemic by using the same techniques that YouTube creators and influencers use to get views. They’ve sought out interviews with bigger, more mainstream YouTubers, latched on to existing trends, encouraged their fans to amplify their messages, and built presences on every social platform they can find. Renee DiResta, a researcher at the Stanford Internet Observatory who works to combat this type of misinformation, told us this week that if anti-vaccine activists feel they “can create content people will find if they search for a specific term,” they’ll invest the time.

When copies of “Plandemic” began to disappear from YouTube, supporters bombarded Twitter with claims that they were being unfairly censored. The documentary subsequently became a trending hashtag on Thursday, driving even more attention, outrage, and media coverage to it.

The potential harm: “Plandemic,” along with other conspiracy-oriented videos contain several inaccurate claims that could lead people to try ineffective, sometimes dangerous treatments for covid-19, or encourage people to ignore public health guidelines for staying safe. Judy Mikovits, the anti-vaccine figure featured in “Plandemic,” told you tuber Patric David-Bet in a lengthy conversation last week that a flu vaccine from the mid-2010s is “driving the pandemic,” that wearing a mask will “activate” the virus in the body, and that Anthony Fauci should be charged with “treason.” Some of those claims were repeated in the clip, which itself was supposed to be a teaser for a longer documentary. 


link here_


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

> "There is a cult of ignorance in the United States, and there has always been. The strain of anti-intellectualism has been a constant thread winding its way through our political and cultural life, nurtured by the false notion that democracy means that 'my ignorance is just as good as your knowledge." - Isaac Asimov



Good quote, StarSong!

This all reminds me of those ads that frequently keep popping up on the Internet:  "Weird trick your doctor doesn't want you to know about."
It always leads into an ad for some snake oil product. The frequent use of certain words: weird, trick, your doctor, etc. makes me think these ads were all written by the same sleazy ad agency.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 9, 2020)

I think with many a high profile events and/or stunning/surprising news is that are a lot of associated side stories. It's those associated stories or people, places, events that need or want to cover-up anything associated with the main event. Mention the word 'vaccine' of course big pharma will come up and they don't want bad pr period. Also in video Dr Faucci past dealings, associations etc come into play like the Dr that apparently stole her research and yet published his own paper(academic theft and competition). And yet he's considered a rock star in some circles now. Same for the JFK Assassination, all the dirty dealings of the CIA, Mafia and government came out. Many of those cover ups probably started out to cover their nefarious practices not a plot to assassinate a president.

 Also with many currents many exploit conditions from the start to the end. All along the way there is someone, company or organization that will try to exploit multiple facets to an event to their advantage.

One of the biggest things as well and is even another thread on this board is that many will not back off or acknowledge a bad decision so they wind up trying to keep the old narrative and/or conditions in which they based the decision on. People in general don't like to admit they are wrong. Unlike private individuals government officials, department heads, ceos etc are high profile public figures open to intense scrutiny which incentivizes the weak or ethically challenged to say the least.

It's a little too soon to assess this event as a conspiracy or as straightforward as is presented because information and activity is still flowing.


----------



## Judycat (May 9, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Did you try asking them?


Probably clearing the way for 5G.


----------



## Judycat (May 9, 2020)

Yes _they _want to be sure it has enough strength to bore through to our amygdalas thus the tree trimming. The electric company and the phone company are in this together as are the government and doctors.


----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2020)

Was there an outcry with 4G?


----------



## Judycat (May 9, 2020)

People were nuts about 4G.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 9, 2020)

My issue is not with the content of the video; it is with CENSORSHIP.  

I have to disagree that there is "no financial incentive"; just wait till the vaccine is introduced and Big Pharma swoops in.  

And as for Isaac Asimov, why on earth would anyone believe the "cult of ignorance" is an American phenomenon?


----------



## WhatInThe (May 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Was there an outcry with 4G?


Problem is that it seems everytime somebody produces a study that shows emf or electro magnetic field can cause health issues the phone companies and/or power companies sometimes produce a study that says the opposite. Dueling studies. They have been testing micro wave transmissions as a weapon, 60 Minutes did a piece years ago on that. The right frequency can do wrong to the human body and/or living things.

Actually I think was part of the reason early flip phones wound up with an extending antenna to keep the emf away from head because some said they could cause brain cancer.


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> My issue is not with the content of the video; it is with CENSORSHIP.
> 
> I have to disagree that there is "no financial incentive"; just wait till the vaccine is introduced and Big Pharma swoops in.
> 
> And as for Isaac Asimov, why on earth would anyone believe the "cult of ignorance" is an American phenomenon?


Entities have the right to censor content on sites they own.  Just ask @Matrix.  

Agreed that the cult of ignorance isn't limited to Americans. Also that the vaccine will be a money-maker, presuming a vaccine comes about (not a certainty, by any means). Successful treatments seem more likely, and you know the costs of those will be sky high. Capitalism at its finest.


----------



## Ronni (May 10, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Entities have the right to censor content on sites they own.  Just ask @Matrix.
> 
> Agreed that the cult of ignorance isn't limited to Americans. Also that the vaccine will be a money-maker, presuming a vaccine comes about (not a certainty, by any means). Successful treatments seem more likely, and you know the costs of those will be sky high. Capitalism at its finest.



From Youtube’s CEO

_“We quickly remove flagged content that violate [sic] our Community Guidelines, including content that explicitly disputes the efficacy of local health authority recommended guidance on social distancing that may lead others to act against that guidance. (...) From the very beginning of the pandemic, we’ve had clear policies against COVID-19 misinformation and are committed to continue providing timely and helpful information at this critical time.”_

I don’t disagree that vaccines will be a potential money maker. Those points I personally made regarding the lack of financial incentive are specifically limited to this current phase that we’re in. Right now, with no vaccine and no cure, diagnosis and palliative care is the best the medical profession can offer, and there are regulations governing those costs.

However once we reach the level of cures and vaccines (if we do) all bets are off!


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

> And as for Isaac Asimov, why on earth would anyone believe the "cult of ignorance" is an American phenomenon?



Because it is, C'est Moi.  That doesn't mean it's _only _an American phenomenon, of course.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Because it is, C'est Moi.  That doesn't mean it's _only _an American phenomenon, of course.


I don't believe in any "cult of ignorance" at all.  That's a pathetic statement in my opinion.  I don't see why hateful labels are such a thing nowadays; it simply causes more division.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Entities have the right to censor content on sites they own.


Of course they do.  But sadly they "have the right" to censor voices that do not agree with their own political leanings so the country only hears a VERSION of the "truth".   And why do you keep invoking Matrix?  Do you expect him to swoop in and "censor" me?


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Of course they do.  But sadly they "have the right" to censor voices that do not agree with their own political leanings so the country only hears a VERSION of the "truth".   And why do you keep invoking Matrix?  Do you expect him to swoop in and "censor" me?


No - my point was that we are familiar with Matrix's occasional removal of posts and revocation of SF membership, and we respect his right to do that because it is his site.  We are here at his pleasure.  

I don't want you censored, CM, far from it. I'm only saying that these entities are not public airwaves. They have the right to remove content they believe is inflammatory, untrue, or runs counter to public health and safety.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2020)

StarSong said:


> No - my point was that we are familiar with Matrix's occasional removal of posts and revocation of SF membership, and we respect his right to do that because it is his site.  We are here at his pleasure.
> 
> I don't want you censored, CM, far from it. I'm only saying that these entities are not public airwaves. They have the right to remove content they believe is inflammatory, untrue, or runs counter to public health and safety.



I fully understand that the owners/operators of websites have the right to limit content.  Matrix would probably allow politics if people could be trusted to not be crazy and hateful, but unfortunately that is not the case.   Those are his rules and we abide by them or we can go elsewhere, and that is perfectly understandable.

In my opinion (and we all know what that is worth), there is a huge chasm between "freedom of speech" and the rules of a website.  My issue with this thread, as I have stated before, is censorship.   Allowing public voices to be censored is a very slippery slope, and people seem all too willing to give up their Constitutional rights these days.


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I fully understand that the owners/operators of websites have the right to limit content.  Matrix would probably allow politics if people could be trusted to not be crazy and hateful, but unfortunately that is not the case.   Those are his rules and we abide by them or we can go elsewhere, and that is perfectly understandable.
> 
> In my opinion (and we all know what that is worth), there is a huge chasm between "freedom of speech" and the rules of a website.  My issue with this thread, as I have stated before, is censorship.   Allowing public voices to be censored is a very slippery slope, and people seem all too willing to give up their Constitutional rights these days.


Nobody is censoring these people, they're merely doing a Billy Joel kinda thing.  "You can speak your mind, but not on my time."  (More accurately: Not for free on my website platform.)


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Nobody is censoring these people, they're merely doing a Billy Joel kinda thing.  "You can speak your mind, but not on my time."  (More accurately: Not for free on my website platform.)


Of course they are censoring them.  (Much like "all women must be heard"... when it suits the agenda.)  And I'm done with this conversation, much to everyone's relief.   

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

It's a hoax.  This just came up when I logged into Yahoo.

*https://www.yahoo.com/news/virus-conspiracists-elevate-champion-160543349.html*


----------



## C'est Moi (May 10, 2020)

Sunny said:


> It's a hoax.  This just came up when I logged into Yahoo.
> 
> *https://www.yahoo.com/news/virus-conspiracists-elevate-champion-160543349.html*


That is actually from the New York Times.   From the comments on that article:

_"I watched the video before it was censored and found some of the facts she quoted a little hard to accept. However, she also brought up a number of issues that need to be investigated and proven one way or another. Two issues bother me most, first, *why are we using taxpayers to fund research and then allowing the labs, universities and drug companies to own and profit from the resulting patents (Bayh-Dole Act)? And finally, does Dr. Fauci in fact hold/own/profit from patents for vaccines developed at taxpayer expense?*  These facts are troubling and not a conspiracy if they can be proven, which should be easy." _

And this one...

_"I do not  go in for conspiracy theories, and I did not watch the video, however, why is it censored? That just seems un-American to me. If someone wants to put up a response to the video, fine, but to censor it actually makes me think there may be some truth to it." _


----------



## Lakeland living (May 10, 2020)

Some good news,https://calgaryherald.com/cannabis/...her/wcm/f9d21bd7-6aae-4193-a81c-83634fa140fe/
  Researchers working cannabis looking for receptor blocking of the virus. CBD oil is anti - inflammatory used by many. Including me. It works with the arthritis I have.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

Just out of curiosity, if the NY Times or the Washington Post printed a story that going for a swim in the East River would keep you from getting COVID and there were all kinds of links and studies to back that up...would you do it?


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

No. I don't live anywhere near the East River.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

That wasn't the question Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

Of course not, Marci. I was giving your extremely silly question the "wise guy" answer it deserved.

Anybody could come up with any ridiculous suggestion and then ask, "If your newspaper suggested that there might be some truth to it, would you do it?"  This kind of question reminds me of the famous one issued by mothers down through the ages:  "If everyone else went up on the roof and jumped off, would you do it?"

The most important word in your question is:  "IF."  Since the NY Times and the Washington Post have not published any such nonsense, why waste time on wild conjectures?  But if you actually want a serious answer, it would be:

I would do all the research necessary to evaluate this idea.  Since your question was apparently triggered off by the previous reference to cannabis, let's get away from the East River - it's too cold to go swimming anyway - and seriously look at the cannabis suggestion.  I have never used weed, pot, or whatever name it currently goes by, and don't imagine I ever will. But I'd be interested in seeing what scientific research has to say about it. If the research looked genuine to me (and I'm pretty good at getting "false alarm" signals), I might ask my doctor about it. 

With a killer disease like this, new theories proliferate as fast as virus mutations.  Most of them are quickly disproved.  Fortunately, some of the suggestions turn out to be right.  Anyone jumping in and following every suggested idea is an idiot.


----------

